# Anti Skid Light Coming On For No Reason



## cromeo (Dec 1, 2015)

*2012 Altima 2.5L Anti Skid Light Coming On For No Reason*

My wife has a 2012 Nissan Altima, that has been doing just fine, however this morning she was driving down the freeway and the anti skid light came on and she became very nervous, I checked some other reads and some said wheel speed sensor, or faulty switch, I dont know, if so how do you know which one, any help would be appreciated. I dont want it to lock up on her as the weather is starting to get icy and such. When she shut off the engine and restarted, the light was off......


----------



## cromeo (Dec 1, 2015)

OK I guess no one here has any opinions so I will ask somewhere else, thanks anyway


----------

